
What causes an imbalance of interest between non-technical and technical person? - pinktoadette
I&#x27;m developing this web application on django. Im pretty swamped in backend and I&#x27;m looking for a front end dev and marketing person.
During the process, I noticed people who are non-technical are way more interested in the app than those who are technical. In fact, I haven&#x27;t found any technical person interested.<p>Is it because it&#x27;s not technically &quot;cool&quot; enough? I understand a technical person may get sourced by all sorts of non-technical person, but the imbalance is just so striking to me. What would cause this imbalance of interest? I feel like there&#x27;s a discontinuation somewhere.
======
PaulHoule
We'd have to know more about the application to give you an answer. You can
also ask them why if you can't tell us more.

